# Rats need home in Leicester



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

THESE RATS HAVE RELLOCATED. WILL MAKE A NEW POST.

Please don't respond to me as these are not my rats.

*Contact by phone: *
Location: Leicester.
12 boys; mainly hooded; 2 dumbo siamese
20 girls; various PEW hooded siamese self, mostly dumbos
They range in age from 6 weeks to a year.

The lass who owns these rats has to rehome them as social services say they're not safe with the children.


----------

